# Avvio demoni in KDE come altro utente [RISOLTO]

## DevOne

Ciao,

supponendo di entrare come utente normale, che al massimo può effettuare solo "su",

come posso avviare demoni  (es: kbluetooth o wpa_gui) nel momento in cui

effettuo login?

Ho provato con inittab livello 5, ma non succede granchè; ho provato local.start ma credo che

serva più per avviare in consolle.

Chi può darmi una dritta?

----------

## DevOne

Nel kde, nelle system settings->avanzate->avvio automatico

c'e' la possibilita' di avviare i programmi preferiti...e ci sono riuscito pero'

non so come si puo' avviare un programma come un altro utente!

----------

## DevOne

Ok ho risolto per l'avvio come root.

Ho configurato sudo per avviare senza chiedere password per il mio utente

ed ho utilizzato la stessa tecnica su descritta per avviare il daemon in kde.

Ora tutto funziona.

Forse anche impostando il set uid, che lo starter di kde offre, avrebbe funzionato.

Ok grazie

----------

